
How can you help non-programmers understand the development process? - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/07/how-can-you-help-non-programmers-understand-the-development-process/
======
mgl
There was this interdisciplinary course during my PhD studies where computer
science students were meeting (traditional) architecture students to talk
about their professions and exchange ideas. It was so much fun to describe
software development to them as a process of designing and bulding a structure
when the investors can change their mind on the building's proportions,
windows location and general application at any stage of the process, there
are only some vague general rules on what a solid construction should look
like and there is no external supervision involved at all to sign off the
building as safe and complete. It may look surprising from an external view.

~~~
rbanffy
Please, write an article about it. Sounds like an incredibly rich experience.

------
andrewcooke
why not link to [http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/4/getting-
non...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/4/getting-non-
programmers-to-understand-the-development-process) ? this seems to be pretty
much a cut+paste.

------
mrose
Here's a one sentence answer that I think would help non-technology people
understand software in general: It's like writing a "Choose Your Own
Adventure" story in a foreign language.

